# Wow..On This board Less thsn 2 days and Already I'm done with Napsgear..



## Dresden (Oct 16, 2015)

Glad I came here...My second cycle was with Napsgear and my gains were pretty good...But now that i've been reading this board pretty extensively since last night, It seems all i did was catch lightning in a bottle, so i just canceled the second order i was going to place for a 3rd cycle...thanks guys, 1 of many lessons I hope to pick up here.


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 16, 2015)

Welcome to the UG.  Lot's of great info here.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2015)

#naps4lyfe


----------



## Mason (Oct 16, 2015)

why anyone would use a place like naps is beyond belief to me. So many other great options out there.


----------



## Magical (Oct 16, 2015)

The block is hot

#operationcyberjuice


----------



## Dresden (Oct 16, 2015)

Mason said:


> why anyone would use a place like naps is beyond belief to me. So many other great options out there.



And i intend to do my research and find them.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 16, 2015)

Tigers blood.....that shxtz  stronger than milk


----------



## mickems (Oct 17, 2015)

Stick around, read, and participate, you'll learn enough to reach your goals and do it safely. Glad to hear that you didn't lose your cash to that last order. Buying gear from an unknown source is like going into the hood to buy crack from first person you see on the corner. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't get the naps obsession with new guys? A quick Google search would tell you not to do it and why.

Good thinking op


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 17, 2015)

Magical said:


> The block is hot
> 
> #operationcyberjuice



Bloody hell right. Listen up here, Lads...


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Oct 17, 2015)

Naps= Never As Promised Steroids


----------



## bsw5 (Oct 20, 2015)

A little digging on google will tell you that naps is garbage...


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 21, 2015)

not everyone has knowledge of good sources.

have used naps in the past, always saw results. would love to see results of a lab yall dont consider "garbage"


----------



## SoldierBull (Oct 24, 2015)

NapsGear has always been poop


----------



## SoldierBull (Oct 24, 2015)

ninesevennine said:


> not everyone has knowledge of good sources.
> 
> have used naps in the past, always saw results. would love to see results of a lab yall dont consider "garbage"



Too many variables... No consistency

Even when it was in its prime you would be lucky to get an accurate order. Something always missing or brand changed etc...


----------



## Dex (Oct 25, 2015)

ninesevennine said:


> not everyone has knowledge of good sources.
> 
> have used naps in the past, always saw results. would love to see results of a lab yall dont consider "garbage"



Seeing results doesn't mean anything. Proof is in the bloodwork. I saw results from an online source and got bloods and it was much lower than expected. So either the source underdosed or the source has sh*t raws. Either way, I moved on. Too many guys take gear and say it's good without getting bloods to back it up.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 25, 2015)

Are you from Saxony, Dresden ?


----------



## Dresden (Oct 30, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Are you from Saxony, Dresden ?



No Sir... I don't know what that is ...Is it a site?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2015)

So do u have plans to run anything in the near future ?


----------



## Dresden (Nov 1, 2015)

I actually want to run another Sust cycle once i get my Diet back in check..a little to much Junk this past month..just researching on here and Meso for a good brewmeister


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 4, 2015)

Napsgear? Still around?


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 5, 2015)

Whalecum!!!!


----------



## Bstalker (Nov 7, 2015)

Just got on this site and I am new to this so I just started a cycle from naps cause a friend was on a cycle from them and said he was getting results.
Like I said I just started I am 1 week in  but feeling doubtfull about my gear from all that I am reading.
At least I am on the right track now on this site I hope.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 7, 2015)

Get bloods done in a few weeks and you'll have your answer.


----------



## nutpuncher (Nov 7, 2015)

This thread is blessing in disguise because I was going to order from them. I know I can't believe everything i read but this opens my eyes.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 8, 2015)

Fwiw not every single person gets screwed COMPLETELY by naps (or any other site). It's usually just underdosed from what I've seen. 

BUT... Never buy gear from a website.


----------



## nutpuncher (Nov 8, 2015)

Don't buy gear from website. Now that's One best advice I've heard. It amazing me how these sites don't get busted.  I mean if I can find dozens within 10 mins of searching.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'd never order from a web store. Private emails is the best way to go. (now if only safe-mail would come back up!)


----------



## Probeach (Nov 10, 2015)

Thx for the info Gentlemen, probably saved me as well.  Coming off 2nd cycle (non online source) and was going to order 3rd...  True about not everyone having strong sources though, as mine has become unreliable and resorted to the possibility of online order.  Guess I'll just stick to my trt regimen and wait it out for a bit.  Learned a hell of alot here and wouldn't have seen the results I have without you guys... and girls.


----------



## MikeLiftss (Dec 20, 2015)

Newbies see naps and don't think twice about it. No one researches and don't see them as bunk. Recently I researched these ugl's and so much bunk sh*t came up I was surprised. That's what led me to join this forum...they speak the truth.

In any event, newbies beware and do research. Naps is a hit or miss...more misses than hits though.


----------



## bigmike0321 (Dec 26, 2015)

they have a pretty good armature nude pics contest. as far as the rest of the site, good luck


----------

